# Surefire 6P Body Logos



## z_jackofhearts (Jan 8, 2011)

I've bought a few Surefire 6Ps from ebay lately to try out a few modules side-by-side. All three of the three bodies I have are different in logo style or logo orientation:











From top to bottom:



1. Has the current logo, patent number, model number

2. Has an older logo and a model number

3. Has the current logo and another, different model number to (1)



The same bodies turned through 180º:










1. Has the current logo, 'S' toward the tail, no numbers

2. Has the older logo, 'S' toward the tail, patent number

3. Has the current logo, 'S' toward the head, no numbers



Are these numbers, logos and orientations known to change frequently, or do I have the beginning of an interesting collection?



Having looked through much of the !!POST YOUR SUREFIRE COLLECTION!! II thread, I haven't seen many examples of the logo in (2).



I've seen the cross-hairs logo (but not 6Ps I don't think), and of course there's the round body ones which I don't think have etching on them at all. Are there other logos or body types I should be looking out for?



** UPDATE **



My bad. As I've gleaned from the Show your Rare/Unusual SureFires - Part 2 thread, the Axxxxxxx number is the serial number. This makes (2) the newest logo. I guess that explains why not many people have those. I'd missed that as the product shot for the 6P on surefire.com still has the italic version.



Also in the same thread, a defender with the cross-hairs logo.


----------

